# Extending height of deck railing



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Pictures of the area and the railing system would really help.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Why can't you install a railing for the steps. A picture of the entrance to the house would help. It does not seem logical to raise the height of your deck railing.


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

You cant use a 2x4 on the flat for a railing either, from what I understand. You have to be able to get your hand around it. Makes sense if you think about it. How about 1.5 inch pipe attached with floor flanges, prime and paint to match house?


----------



## harrymontana (Mar 1, 2013)

I would just use the same railing and get some new lattice to increase the height. Otherwise you will end up with two sets of some kind of railings??


----------

